# Zeilen nach rechts verschieben



## MQue (5. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, diese Frage passt hier herein,

wie kann man es machen, dass, wenn man z.B.: 30 Zeilen nach links verschieben will, das man dies geichzeitig machen kann (z.B.: in NetBeans oder in Eclipse),
nach rechts geht ja einfach -> alle Zeilen makieren und mit dem tab nach rechts.

Vielleicht weiß da jemand was dazu.

lg
Michl


----------



## SlaterB (5. Jul 2007)

Shift-Tab oder irgendeine andere der Sondertasten (Strg, Alt, ..)


----------



## MQue (5. Jul 2007)

Super, danke!!!


----------



## Guest (5. Jul 2007)

Noch als Ergänzung ... Shift-Tab war richtig.


----------

